# "stiff" leg kicking.



## denmyos (Apr 13, 2009)

I have notics that my kicking leg is more or less straight from the moment of execution to impact. 
I know its not a snap kick, but still, their should be some part of shin moment.
Could it be cause i am standing directly in front of the bag, and not a little bit to the left of the bag. ( im kicking with my right leg) 

is there any tips on how to correct that, i also need some training tips on rotations in the hips.

I have been searching youtube, but can't really find any good videos on how to correct that.


----------



## searcher (Apr 13, 2009)

The "stiffness" of your leg kinda depends on when you are looking at your leg.  It can/should have some movement at initial impact, but fater it has fully impacted, it should be somewhat stiff.

As for hip rotation, think about lifting the kicking leg's buttock like you are trying to get up on a platform.    And make sure your foot is turning as well.   Nothing will end your training like a blown knee.


----------



## denmyos (Apr 14, 2009)

searcher said:


> The "stiffness" of your leg kinda depends on when you are looking at your leg.  It can/should have some movement at initial impact, but fater it has fully impacted, it should be somewhat stiff.
> 
> As for hip rotation, think about lifting the kicking leg's buttock like you are trying to get up on a platform.    And make sure your foot is turning as well.   Nothing will end your training like a blown knee.




Im using more or less a soccer kick, with a rotation in the hips. But with more stiffness in the kicking leg.

But after seing this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0pXVT9malY&feature=related

i paid more attention to getting my knee up in front of me and and a fast rotation of the ball of the foot, which helps rotat my hips better. 

Personally i think that getting the knee up like rob is doing is not the dead on correct way. (sorry rob  ) 

I would think that getting the knee up, more on the side of your body would be more correct way.

like in this clip: at 1:23min.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eO8hD2Kgmo

but im just guessing here.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2009)

I use the hips for rotation and the knee to chamber before turning over this allows for a better kick and it does not do alot of damage to your hip and knees. Technique is always the keys for more power.


----------



## Skpotamus (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQeX...1CE09962&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24 

Here's a Duke roufus vid on kicking. Some gyms in thailand will have their legs more straight than others, some more bent. Even in the same gym you'll see guys throwing it a bit differently. I've even seen a guy throw a quick low kick as a distraction (didn't engage his hip), rechamber his leg karate style and let fly with a high round kick to KO his opponent. Just find what works for you. Personally, I put a bit of bend in my kick and straighten it at impact, almost like a TKD or karate chamber but still keep my hips engaged.  

RE: hip rotation, I was always told to picture a bar running straight through my hips from left to right, when the bar hits my target, so should my shin.

Getting a good lean will help a lot as well.  You want to lean away from your kick, not your target, but your kicking leg.  It doesn't have to be far, just enough to get your head off the centerline in case they go for the #1 KO in kickboxing, a straight right down the pipe during a roundkick attempt.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thunder Foot (May 4, 2009)

Denmyos,
If you are doing a soccer kick, or one similar to the one you posted in the video above, thats fine and I'm sure you will inflict some damage with it. However, if you wanted to maximize your power, you have to focus on your hip rotation during your motion. This is the primary source of power in conjunction with the rotation of the support foot and expanding of the knee. Most people swing this kick like a bat which is ok, but I learned from my stay in Thailand that the kick should have a snap to it as well. The snap should be generated from the hip rather than the knee, like in most conventional Martial Arts. The leg comes up, and continues in the upward trajectory, as the support foot rotates and the hip opens up  in the kick. Some people like to turn over at the peak of the kick, I say excercise caution because if you turn over too much, you aren't hitting with the shin bone anymore. 
One person whom I think has a beautifully devastating kick and also embodies what I'm talking about is Buakaw Por Pramuk. Towards the end of this clip, Buakaw throws a few air kicks. It may be hard to see, but he has the snap at the end of his kick.






Good Luck in your training!


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 20, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I use the hips for rotation and the knee to chamber before turning over this allows for a better kick and it does not do alot of damage to your hip and knees. Technique is always the keys for more power.


 Agree.  I try to do the same.


----------

